# What bikes did you add in 2017?



## Freqman1 (Dec 31, 2017)

While not the banner year for me that 2016 was I still managed to add a few. Actually two bikes were bikes that I owned previously and bought back. So here's my additions:
1941 two tone blue Schwinn canti Autocycle Deluxe-bought back
1940 Roadmaster Supreme (Four Gill)-bought back
1938 Roadmaster Supreme (Four Gill)
1955 girls blue Schwinn Phantom
1938 Shelby AirfloSpeedline
1937 Hawthorne Zep
1937 Firestone Fleetwood Supreme
1937? Colson Hi-Lo balloon tire model

Wishing everyone a Happy New Year and may 2018 bring you nothing but happiness (and more bikes)! V/r Shawn


----------



## deepsouth (Dec 31, 2017)

1946 DX 



1949 B6



Latest acquisition, still in transit 
1952 B6


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 31, 2017)

Bought most of my collection this year.

193X Shelby Speedway Special Banana Tank
1937 Shelby Rex Banana Tank
1937 Lady Ranger
1940 Hawthorne All American
1936 Rollfast Sport Motorbike
1939 Roadmaster 4 Gill
1940 Speigel Airman
1938 Colson Lady Screw Tank

Chad


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 31, 2017)

Here's 2017!


----------



## ZE52414 (Dec 31, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> While not the banner year for me that 2016 was I still managed to add a few. Actually two bikes were bikes that I owned previously and bought back. So here's my additions:
> 1941 two tone blue Schwinn canti Autocycle Deluxe-bought back
> 1940 Roadmaster Supreme (Four Gill)-bought back
> 1938 Roadmaster Supreme (Four Gill)
> ...



It's a bummer you didn't find anything good this year man. Always next year. And of course im totally kidding. Awesome bikes!

My first full year of collecting.  I bought a couple in 2017 that will be here next week so I can't add them just yet. But I currently have 4 bikes to my collection.

36-37 Schwinn C mod
38-39 jewel tank.
32 iver
37 iver.

Not sure @Dan the bike man should
Participate in this thread. He may have 15 pages of bikes this year


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 31, 2017)

63 Schwinn Continental Tourist
53 Schwinn New World  
47 Monark Rocket
36 Westfield Mead Ranger
47 Murray Western Flyer


----------



## Aussie (Dec 31, 2017)

Wasn’t able to buy any bikes to brag about this year but I’m sure 2018 will be better “fingers crossed  “


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 31, 2017)

saladshooter said:


> Bought most of my collection this year.
> 
> 193X Shelby Speedway Special Banana Tank
> 1937 Shelby Rex Banana Tank
> ...



 Damn dude you did real well this year really like that girls brown Schwinn very nice


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 31, 2017)

Robertriley said:


> Here's 2017!
> View attachment 731301 View attachment 731303 View attachment 731304 View attachment 731306 View attachment 731307 View attachment 731308 View attachment 731309 View attachment 731310



 You did good to brother real nice lineup for 2017


----------



## ranman (Dec 31, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> While not the banner year for me that 2016 was I still managed to add a few. Actually two bikes were bikes that I owned previously and bought back. So here's my additions:
> 1941 two tone blue Schwinn canti Autocycle Deluxe-bought back
> 1940 Roadmaster Supreme (Four Gill)-bought back
> 1938 Roadmaster Supreme (Four Gill)
> ...


----------



## Phattiremike (Dec 31, 2017)

I picked up a few myself in 2017.
1939-40 Mead Ranger
1959 White Schwinn Corvette 
1941 Autocycle
1949 Girls Schwinn DX
1941 Colson Imperial
1940 Huffman Twinflex
1949 Schwinn Blue B6
1941 Schwinn Autocycle photo by Tyler


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 31, 2017)

saladshooter said:


> Bought most of my collection this year.
> 
> 193X Shelby Speedway Special Banana Tank
> 1937 Shelby Rex Banana Tank
> ...



Wow Chad you busy this year nice collection


----------



## ZE52414 (Dec 31, 2017)

Aussie said:


> Wasn’t able to buy any bikes to brag about this year but I’m sure 2018 will be better “fingers crossed  “
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro




Dude! Let's see em.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 31, 2017)

1918 Harley Davidson Motorcyke.
1937 Firestone Fleetwood Supreme.
1949 Schwinn B6
1939 Schwinn DX
1938 Schwinn Paramount Sports Tourist.
I'm slowing down in my old age. Lol!


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 31, 2017)

Aussie said:


> Wasn’t able to buy any bikes to brag about this year but I’m sure 2018 will be better “fingers crossed  “
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



You are full of crap...lol


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 1, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> 1918 Harley Davidson Motorcyke.
> 1937 Firestone Fleetwood Supreme.
> 1949 Schwinn B6
> 1939 Schwinn DX
> ...



Marty, what kind of bars are on your DX? Never seen those before. Spectacular bikes man!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 1, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> 1918 Harley Davidson Motorcyke.
> 1937 Firestone Fleetwood Supreme.
> 1949 Schwinn B6
> 1939 Schwinn DX
> ...




The picture of your HD is straight up bike porn Marty! V/r Shawn


----------



## Jay81 (Jan 1, 2018)

1929 American Flyer (second time owning it)

 


1935 Elgin


 



1936 Silver King (sold)


 



1937 Red Indian (Westfield)







1937 Schwinn


 



1939 Monark 5 Bar 


 



1940 Elgin Twin 4 Star


 



1940 American Flyer (sold)


 



1941 Colson


 



1955 Murray Fleetline


----------



## John G04 (Jan 1, 2018)

My favorite bike this year my 55 Panther 

 1947 Schwinn B6

1953 Schwinn Phantom

41 Schwinn Dx

56 Schwinn hornet


----------



## THE STIG (Jan 1, 2018)




----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 1, 2018)

Just this ‘40 for me.


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 1, 2018)

rollfaster said:


> Marty, what kind of bars are on your DX? Never seen those before. Spectacular bikes man!



Thanks!
Those are Torrington, Dixon bars.


----------



## jacob9795 (Jan 2, 2018)

My ‘36 Cycleplane and C-Model are my favorites this year.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 2, 2018)

1891 Rambler and a 16" kids safety.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Jan 2, 2018)

Short answer: most of them!. Earlier in the year I sold a ton of bikes. Late in the year I bought a ton of bikes. My collection gets bigger or smaller based on my current mood.


----------



## bicycle larry (Jan 2, 2018)

these two .


----------



## Sped Man (Jan 2, 2018)

I tried very hard to not buy anything last year but I was weak! Temptation was everywhere. Like always I will take the time to blame my wife  She kept telling me not to buy anything but the rebel in me had other plans  I ended up with a 1918 Sears Chief, a Silver king Flocycle and a 1908 Pierce bicycle.


----------



## frankster41 (Jan 2, 2018)

1919 Harley Davidson


----------



## Two Wheeler (Jan 2, 2018)

1961 Schwinn Speedster


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jan 2, 2018)

Two of my favorite for 2017


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 2, 2018)

ZE52414 said:


> View attachment 731302 View attachment 731305
> It's a bummer you didn't find anything good this year man. Always next year. And of course im totally kidding. Awesome bikes!
> 
> My first full year of collecting.  I bought a couple in 2017 that will be here next week so I can't add them just yet. But I currently have 4 bikes to my collection.
> ...



Howdy! I was wondering what headbadge the C Model had? Thanks Barry


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jan 2, 2018)

I sold/donated more projects than I bought this year (slightly). I added:

1974 Raleigh 10-speed Grand Prix





1972 Raleigh Twenty Folder




1963 Raleigh DL-1 Export Model


----------



## ballooney (Jan 2, 2018)

I know it's a mix of parts, but it is a very cool mix of parts so I couldn't resist.  This is the only bike I added this year..


----------



## Sacket cycle works (Jan 2, 2018)

I bought a couple kings.


----------



## REC (Jan 3, 2018)

2017 - This was an interesting one for me as 2/3 of the way through I became a retiree! During the course of the year we have taken in a few other resident/project types, and one that should not have been a project.... but FedEx took care of that so that I will be trying to fix what they damaged and let get away in shipping for yet a whole 'nother period of 2018!
We started out with the last 20" bike I intended to build, a '70 model Sting-Ray.








Once that was near complete, Something popped up that made me stop and latch on to another 20" project - a '64 Fleet. changed a few pieces of it but left the paint alone other than a little touchup








That was followed by a pre-war ('37) Straightbar - BA97. This was a bare frame, and is now a cruise-mobile.








And another pre-war followed in it's steps. This one was a mess in the fender department, and they are up for replacement at some point. One of the straight rear triangle editions from '37.








Next up was another 24" model - a '60 Corvette, again a frame, fork and guard to start with. Another fun rider.








This was the time to put a '55 model 24" Flying star into rideable shape. Nothing fancy, just a continuation ride based on the 20" one thrown together a few years ago. It's ripe now!








Another 24" model came along - an American that matched the 26" one I got a year or two back. This was another piece thrown into the 24" lineup.







We found a nice, equipped, original paint '39 model C right here on the CABE. This one was to remain as original as possible with a cleanup and "underhaul." Cleaned up, polished up and greased up, it's up and running now.








And then there was another addition to the Fleet group, also a 24" bike and the same year ('64) as the first Fleet of 2017 - same idea, original paint touched up, and some different pieces thrown at it.








The end of the year became focused more on pre-war stuff - a '41 "World" frame, also right on the CABE, and not off the wall of wait yet. The fork, nor the crank/sprocket were purchased with this frame as those pieces were already sold when I hit the ad for the frame. I did end up with the Miller stand though! I have found both types of forks - truss and springer, which way will it go?




Then a really large step for us, and an even larger mis-step for FedEx - A '34 Aero Cycle that was a complete restoration and quite a looker before the FedEx situation. I'm still waiting on a response from them at this time (almost two months later)




Then, the last piece for the year, another bare frame and fork - a straight rear triangle doublebar roadster that appears to be a '37 model too. This one will be another cruise-mobile when finished.




Let's go for 2018!! A lot less buying this year I'm sure, and I really want to get this Aero-Cycle situation done and over!

REC


----------



## Brian R. (Jan 4, 2018)

I hadn't realized I picked up so many bikes last year (no balloon tire bikes, sorry) until I thought about answering this thread (shhh, don't tell my wife)!! I confess I was shocked when I saw the list. I thought maybe I had bought around five or six bikes. Last year surely marked the climax of the acquisition stage of my collecting. From now on I think I will be focusing on finding parts and lacing rims for the bikes I already have. Last year added the following bikes that were all built by Canadian companies or in Canadian branch plants of US or British firms:

1896 Comet
1898 Lozier Cleveland Model 62 (Ladies)
1899 Lozier Cleveland Model 66
c.1916 Hyslop
1918 CCM Cleveland Model 455 (Ladies)
c.1921 Berlin & Racycle Motobike
1925 CCM Cleveland
1925 CCM Cleveland (Ladies)
c.1936 SCP (Standard Cycle Products) Motobike
1936 CCM Flyer track bike
1937 CCM Flyte
1939 CCM Motorbike with newspaper basket
c.1947 Sunshine Waterloo belt-drive boys & girls sidewalk bikes
c.1947 Thistle girls bike
1963 CCM Sabre
1963 CCM Imperial Mk II
1965 CCM Imperial Mk IV (girls bike for the wife)
1974 Supercycle 26" wheels - made by Raleigh Canada

Some photos (mostly as I got them


----------



## MarkKBike (Jan 4, 2018)

I'm still new in the hobby, and have not found, or made the investment in any real special ones yet, I'm still getting my feet wet. So far I have not really pursued any models in particular, and have bought everything inexpensively at garage sales, and sorts when a good opportunity arises. I'm still enjoying reading through all the posts here, and gaining knowledge before I make any larger purchases or seek out any specific models.

Along the way, I'm having some fun and also enjoy working on, as well as ridding the ones I have found.

Last year I picked up these:

The Sears bike in my Avatar
A Old Zep frame, not yet built up
A Burgandy 3-Speed Raleigh
A 56 Traveler with the Wing Schwinn Logo
A Nice Looking Forrest Green Schwinn Suburban that I have not fixed up yet
A Schwinn Letour (A bike I rode allot of last summer)
A 12 Speed Viscount, that I still need a good derailleur for
A 12 Speed Peugeot 
A Miyata Three Ten
And a handful of Mountain Bikes most of which have already been fixed up and sold or given to friends. I think I finished the year with about 5 more bikes than I started with.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jan 4, 2018)

'57 Raleigh Lenton Grand Prix



I'll confess not stock - the bottom is entirely custom, beginning with custom Phil hubs, though the top is basically correct.
Proud of some of my touches - GB Arret brake levers, GB Map of England bars, Cyclo Super shifter, fork-boss-mounted lamp, and of course my FD-mounted Simplex chain guard.  
I built the entire bike bolt-on, without altering the original-condition '57 frame in any way.


----------



## mrg (Jan 4, 2018)

Picked up this Spitfire five last month, do a little bit of detailing every time I write it !


----------

